# VA (northern) - Eberron game needs additional players



## Hammerforge (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello to all northern Virginia d20 system gamers:

I'm currently looking for players to form a new group for a D&D 3.5 campaign I plan to DM in September or possibly October (depending on how long it takes to get a group together). Please bear with the lengthiness of this ad, but I feel that the more detail I provide here at the outset the clearer an idea prospective players will have about this campaign.

*About me:* I really like DMing, but playing occasionally is also fun and a nice change, so I'd like to alternate or rotate DMs. I rarely have to cancel games, if ever. In addition to d20 (including d20 Modern), I am familiar with GURPS, True20, Castles & Crusades, and, of course, AD&D 1E and 2E. I've also recently started to become familiar with the World of Darkness setting and rules. I'm beyond the "college and career" age range, so keep that in mind.

As a DM I am not chained to the rules, and I do feel free at times to modify or omit rules to avoid unnecessary complexity, to keep the game moving, or to maintain balance. So if you're the kind of player who has to have book support for everything that goes on during a game, you will probably be frustrated with me.

*Type of game:* Characters will start at 1st or 2nd level. I tend to make the game somewhat gritty and realistic, so I will probably use the Massive Damage Threshold rules described in Unearthed Arcana. In addition, I plan to use 2d10 for the core mechanic in place of the standard 1d20. This also is for purposes of realism since the majority of rolls will tend to fall within the average range -- around 11. This makes skill bonuses matter a whole lot more!  

Also, I have a strong tendency to avoid the Monty Haul type of game, so don't expect to find hordes of magic items and enormous piles of treasure. This is not to say that PCs will never find treasure, but rather that the game will lean more toward roleplaying and accomplishing heroic goals than merely killing monsters and gathering loot. 

As far as combat and roleplaying go, it's safe to say that there will be an even mix of both. 

The campaign will be story-driven. As such, characters should have some depth, background, and personality, so ideally players in this campaign would regard their characters as not just a collection of numbers on a piece of paper but also as a unique person with some peculiar motivations, personality quirks and strengths, etc. The more details that make the character come alive and help drive the story along, the better. However, if all you're into is wargaming, killing things, power gaming, and min-maxing, then this campaign would probably not be for you. That play style is fine, but in my opinion it wouldn't be a good match for a story-driven campaign.

*Setting/System:* As already stated, it will be D&D 3.5. The setting will be Eberron.

*Location:* I live in northern Virginia in the Centreville/Manassas/Gainesville/Chantilly/Warrenton vicinity. I could host the games at my place or travel to someone else's home as long as it is within reasonable distance (roughly 30-40 minutes).

*Time and Frequency:* I plan to run the game two Saturdays a month, either the first and third or the second and fourth Saturdays. Regarding a time frame, in the past usually a mid-afternoon starting time and a late evening ending time have seemed to work out well. NOTE:  I'm pretty adamant about gaming twice a month. I've done the once-a-month game session thing and, to be honest, I think that approach has serious problems. There is too long of a gap between sessions, causing the players and DM often to forget what happened during the preceding game, thus losing a sense of the campaign's flow and continuity.

So, if you are interested in this, you should be able to commit to twice a month with only an occasional cancellation due to life issues beyond anyone's control. I understand that everyone has a life outside of gaming, but also keep in mind that a roleplaying game is as much a social function as a game, since it is a group activity, so frequent no-shows will take their toll on the group in time.

Well, if you've read this far then chances are you are probably still interested. If so, please respond to this thread or email me at mrdow AT highstream DOT net. I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Felix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey man,

I've been on hiatus from gaming for about 4 months, and would definitely be looking to get back into the swing of a game twice a month.

I'll be living in Fairfax (around George Mason U., if you know where that is) so about 30 min from where you might be.

As for gaming styles, I like good, deep characterizations with story development, and it looks like what you're offering is a good fit. I do, admittedly, know the rules very well and sometimes abuse that knowledge. I've been getting better about keeping my mouth shut until after the session, and I hate it when the game devolves into a rules discussion. What _is_ important to me, though, is a very consistent rules set. I guess playing for a few sessions is the best way to see if I can fit in well.

Settings, either Greyhawk (which I've played in) or Eberron (which I've not) is ok by me; I don't know either terribly well, and would love a 10-minute breif at the first session.

As for the characters I'd bring to the table... two characters I've recently played at mid-levels (9-11) I'd like to try from early on. One is a very fey-ish wood elf druid, ignorant of society and it's trappings (like money) who focuses on shapeshifting, and is mostly a support character. The other is also a support character, a sorcerer focusing on Abjuration magics, with designs on the 7-fold veil PrC.

Anyways, hope we can get something together.

Austin



...and about me...

I'm just 25, graduated from George Mason Univeristy recently with a BA in economics, for the moment unemployed, Catholic (though not very good at it), an ex-smoker, politically, socially and fiscally conservative (I can't wait to be a crotchety old man), a rower at Capital Rowing Club (yay 5am alarm clocks!), and I'm dating a rower who's still in school at Mary Washington in Fredericksburg who likely will grumble the first time she hears "sorry, babe, I'm gaming tonight!"


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm interested! I live (or will, very very soon) in old city Fairfax, near GMU. I'm up for anything, as it's been a dreadfully long time since I've done any tabletop. I have source books for 3.0, 3.5, GURPS, and Vampire, but I'm willing to try anything. Check my sig if you want to see my playing style (at least, online).

Me: 24, female, "employed" full time by AmeriCorps (working for the Literacy Council in Falls Church), *very* interested in carpooling or having the game at my place 

Anything else, email me or post here.


----------



## Xx Spider xX (Aug 21, 2005)

*Try the following for recruiting/ect..*

Greets fellow Virginia area gamers. The following are 2 local Yahoo groups that have done much in the way of linking players to games and vice versa. Look into them, you wont be sorry:

This is the younger of the 2 groups, but membership is on the rise:
Va area D&d 


This group focuses on N.Va, but includes membership from all over the DC metro area:
N.Va D&d 


Both sites are also organizing a local gamers 'gathering' scheduled for Sept. 3rd. See the group sites for further details. At present it looks like a turn-out of roughly 30 people!


----------



## Hammerforge (Aug 27, 2005)

bump.


----------



## Joe C (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello all,
     My name is Joe.  I am a gamerwho for the most part has played AD@D  and 2nd and 2.5.  Willing to try anything right now  I have also played some white wolf.  and marvel super heroes.  but just a bit of thoose.  I am looking for a gaming groupfor either saturday, or friday nights late is okay with me and I can possibly host a game once My furniture arrives.  I live in alexandria But i am also willing to travel to a good game.  If i sound interesting Email me back at REILAN1975@hotmail.com


----------



## Joe C (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello all,
     My name is Joe.  I am a gamerwho for the most part has played AD@D  and 2nd and 2.5.  Willing to try anything right now  I have also played some white wolf.  and marvel super heroes.  but just a bit of thoose.  I am looking for a gaming groupfor either saturday, or friday nights late is okay with me and I can possibly host a game once My furniture arrives.  I live in alexandria But i am also willing to travel to a good game.  If i sound interesting Email me back at REILAN1975@hotmail.com.

Joe C.


----------



## Hammerforge (Oct 2, 2005)

Still looking for reliable players...


----------



## netwraith (Oct 8, 2005)

You know I'll be there for the game J.  Just let me know when and where you are starting the campaign.


----------



## DumbDorf (Oct 14, 2005)

I think I've sent you a couple of different emails from seeing your post on several different website forums. But yeah, I'm still looking for a gaming group if you need another to join ya.


----------



## Hammerforge (Oct 18, 2005)

Jesse said:
			
		

> I think I've sent you a couple of different emails from seeing your post on several different website forums. But yeah, I'm still looking for a gaming group if you need another to join ya.




Hey Jesse,

I'll send you an email later today or tomorrow. I could use a 5th player if you're still looking for a group. We'll talk more via email.


----------



## attorneydc (Nov 18, 2005)

*Springfield, VA Game*

I run a long-time Springfield, VA game using the 3.5E ruleset and set in Greyhawk.

We have a good group of regular players, but need to add on a few more.

We play weekends, typically Sundays, at my house in Springfield, VA.

e-mail if you're interested
attorneydc@yahoo.com


----------



## Hammerforge (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm looking for one or two additional players to round out the group. If interested, see the game explanation above.    Thanks.


----------

